
ML Fairness or: “De-Biasing”.. a bias in and of itself? - threatworking
https://developers.google.com/machine-learning/fairness-overview/
======
threatworking
for more context see:
[https://utters.io/eric_weinstein&ml_fairness](https://utters.io/eric_weinstein&ml_fairness)

